# Using CA Glue when it is cold



## Ben Holt (Feb 12, 2016)

So I'm trying to finish another pen and I'm having issues. My garage is probably in the mid to high 40s...brr. Anyway, I tried to apply a CA finish with thin. Wiped it lightly on and sprayed with accelerator. Repeated 3 times. Looks crappy and bumpy. Sanded it off to figure out next steps. Any thoughts?


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 12, 2016)

Cold doesn't help. If you can get to 65 or better I would. As far as applying the finish, many light coats, if you have the time let it set a minute or two before hitting with activator and then wait a minute or two before moving on to the next step. Also, If you do use activator, lightly sand with really fine paper between coats or at least buff it with steel wool as the activator residue left on the previous coat will cause the next coat to set as you are trying to apply it causing lumps, bumps, and whatnot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 12, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Cold doesn't help. If you can get to 65 or better I would. As far as applying the finish, many light coats, if you have the time let it set a minute or two before hitting with activator and then wait a minute or two before moving on to the next step. Also, If you do use activator, lightly sand with really fine paper between coats or at least buff it with steel wool as the activator residue left on the previous coat will cause the next coat to set as you are trying to apply it causing lumps, bumps, and whatnot.



Thank you very much. Not sure about the temp but I can do everything else. I'm using black walnut. Would EEE & Shellawax or PSI Supergloss lacquer be better for this?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 12, 2016)

I use less and less activator the colder it is. I have done ca finishes when my shop was in the 30's without issue... but I learned to not use accelerator when I do them that cold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 12, 2016)

I am in same boat as you. Shop is cold. Patience is my best advice. Found best to just wait a while between coats and more thin coats the better off I am. Sanded off lots of finishes myself to restart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 12, 2016)

Micromesh Sticks: Can I use them on this black walnut CA-finished pen? How long should I wait before I start sanding. Thanks


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2016)

Kinda cool here now too . . . . 70 degrees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HVGameCalls (Feb 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Kinda cool here now too . . . . 70 degrees.


Dang y'all better bundle up down there before you freeze.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------

